# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Backup Fails



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

Since having to re instal Windows 7 HP 64Bit to overcome a problem with SP1 I have been trying to use the onboard W7 Backup feature.

Doesn't seem to matter what I do (either Backup to DVD, Backup to a WD External HDD, or simply Backup only the 'C' drive to an external HDD) I finish up with the same problem. I get a message (see attached) and the code 0x80070015 which apparently means 'Device Not Ready'.

The Backup gets to about 55% and although the message says that backup was not successful, something is being written to the HDD (about 51GB).

I have seen lots of chatter about this problem but no solutions. Any suggestions, please?

Rob.


----------



## dhanushkapg (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

1. Open the Local Group Policy Editor.
2. In the left pane, click on to expand User Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Backup, and Client. 
3. In the right pane, right click on Turn off the ability to back up date files and click on Edit. 
4. To Enable Backup Data Files - 
Select (dot) either Not Configured or Disabled. 
5. Click on OK. 
6. Close the Local Group Policy Editor window.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Thanks for your reply.

Please excuse my ignorance, but where do I find the Local Group Policy Editor?

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Windows Key+R and type gpedit.msc and then hit OK

[Edit] Just noticed you are using Windows 7 Home Premium, so you won't have the Group Policy Editor available to you as it only available in Ultimate, Professional and Enterprise editions.

Is the backup failing giving any other errors that may help, like the file paths for some of the files that you are trying to backup being too long. I know this was an issue in XP due to the backup failing if a file path was more than 255 characters long. I haven't used Windows as my back up due to this since and am unsure if they resolved this in Windows 7.

Have you tried using 3rd party backup solutions? (as some of them get around this by temporarily renaming the file path and zipping) If so, does the problem persist?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Thanks for the reply.

Haven't tried any 3rd party solutions because I thought the Windows 7 solution would work. The only information is what I posted earlier. The whole thing is peculiar really. After grinding away for ages it finally fails but still writes 50GB to the target HDD.

I'm quite comfortable about using a 3rd party solution, any suggestions?

Seems strange that in these times Microsoft can't get this right.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Well in XP it would save right up to the point that it came across the file path name being too long and would then fail. I use GFI Home Edition as it's free and simple to use. If it does, come across file paths/ names that are too long it will tell you and give you the work around (eg. choose to zip the files) and carry on.
Give it a try and let me know.

Have to pop out of the office now, but will be back in about 40 mins.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi,

Sorry, I was off to bed after that last post. I'll give GFI a try and get back to you.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Did you have any luck with GFI?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Sorry, haven't tried it because I got caught up in the other thread about Restore Points. Now that it has quietened down I'll get back to the Backup issue, they are sort of related I think.

I have a WD external HDD with Retrospect Express installed. Retrospect Express doesn't play with Windows 7 but the HDD is fine. Is it possible to just delete Retrospect Express from the HDD and use it with GFI?

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi Crossy. It's actually bundled software that comes with the HDD and is upto the user as to whether or not they want to use it. I have 2 Seagate HDD's and 1 WD HDD and don't use the software that is available with them. I just delete them and use my preferred program which is GFI (free for home use) and their support is also great. You can normally get a quick response from them via their Facebook account, Twitter account or via their support section on their site. They are pretty good and well known.

I also like it as it will also email me (set that up in the settings if you want to use the feature) when the backup has completed and whether it was successful or not.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

You might also want to look at Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download This is the one I use. The free version is very good and includes most of the features of the paid version including scheduling. I went with the paid version because I tend to forget to delete old backups. The paid version can be set to delete after a certain time limit. The Standard Version is only $39.99 though. Not bad for what it does.

Disclaimer: I am not associated with Macrium and do not get anything by recommending it. I'm just a user who really likes the program.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Downloaded, now lets see, what do I click first? lol


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*



TheGift73 said:


> Did you have any luck with GFI?


Downloaded it tonight but have found from bitter experience that late at night and tired is not the way to try a new 'toy' so I'll play tomorrow.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

If you are going to try GFI as a backup option, you can have a look at this tutorial on how to configure it. Any questions, just ask.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

And if you have questions about Macrium Reflect, also ask.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Thanks Folks, much appreciated. Just off now to watch my grandson play soccer so I'll probably have a play later

Many thanks once more.

Rob.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Can't help you watch him, sorry. ;-)

Have fun.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

haha. Fortunately that's one thing I can manage on my own (for now, anyway)

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi,

had a try with GFI but kept getting a message that 'GFI Scheduler was not started' or similar. When I tried to start it I apparently don't have permission to do so. Bugger.
I then tried using Easus to convert my existing External HDD from FAT32 to NTFS and fortunately this worked ok. So I used the external HDD to store a System Image using the Windows backup/image feature and this completed ok.

So at least now I have a System Image of my C drive.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

In GFI under the Scheduler tab, what did you have it set to?

Can you also check in Services to see what 'Volume Shadow Copy' is set to? I have mine set to automatic. Can you also check that the service has been started.

Windows Key+R and type 'Services', click on Services at the top of the list and locate 'Volume Shadow Copy'

You could also look at the GFI trouble shooting page, but it sounds like there is an issue with the settings on your computer. Would be interested to see what the Volume Shadow Copy is set to in Services. You are running as Administrator correct?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi,

VSS is set to Manual and GFI Scheduler was set to Manual.

Rob.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Is there a difference when setting VSS to automatic and under Service Status check to see it's started.

Then run GFI (you shouldn't have to run as administrator)

On your computer, have you imposed any restrictions so that other users won't be able to run certain programs.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*



TheGift73 said:


> Is there a difference when setting VSS to automatic and under Service Status check to see it's started.
> 
> Then run GFI (you shouldn't have to run as administrator)
> 
> On your computer, have you imposed any restrictions so that other users won't be able to run certain programs.


Hi,

I'll try with the service in auto and started.

As far as I know there are no restrictions.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi,

Tried again with VSS in auto and started, same result.

Please see the attachments.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup Fails*

Hi,

Just had a look in Services. There are 2 items there for GFI and for some reason both were Disabled. Changed that to Auto and started both now GFI appears to be happy.

Do'h

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be a solution available so third party apps seem to be the only way forward.

Rob


----------

